# new labs show I may have a parathyroid tumor



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

I a spining around and around !!arty0009:

NOw it seems I could have a parathyroid tumor

Labs>>

Calcium Serum 10.2 .............. ref.....8.7-10.2

PHT intact ..... 51 ....................REF ....15-65

VITAMIN d 25-HYDROXY .... 24.6 .... ref....32-100

they said with a low vitamin d , high calcium , and the PHT being on the high end .. I have a very very strong possibity of parathyriod tumor

Let me tell you, I went to a web site "parathyriod.com" and read it... it does match me ... i was amazed
but I want to know if anyone here has ever had one or has any info on them

Thanks for sticking with me through all this it has been crazy!!

Hugs and Happy Easter to all!!
Chuluota
.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> I a spining around and around !!arty0009:
> 
> NOw it seems I could have a parathyroid tumor
> 
> ...


That is interesting. What is the next step; did the doctor comment?


----------



## jmill (Mar 23, 2010)

You went to the right website to get information. Per the diagnosis page on that site, you do not have Hyperparathyroidism. Your numbers are in the "definately not" column. I was checked a couple of months ago when my problem started. It's very difficult to determine what is wrong with you based on symptoms. So far I've been checked for Hyperparathyroidism, Dysautonomia, POTS, Autonomic Neuropathy, and now we're looking at thyroid. Everything has been ruled out by extensive testing except the thyroid and we're working on that now. All of these conditions have VERY similiar symptoms. I don't think you have a parathyroid problem with the numbers you reported. Your PHT is actually PTH (Para Thyroid Hormone). Your numbers are pretty good as shown.


----------

